
Effect of HCQ with or without Z-Pak on the mortality of Covid-19 patients - devy
https://www.clinicalmicrobiologyandinfection.com/article/S1198-743X(20)30505-X/fulltext
======
giardini
Not a study or experiment but a "meta-study" where an attempt is made to merge
data from many different experiments and form some conclusions. They started
with 839 studies and, in the end, used data from only 29 of those studies to
draw conclusions. Two obvious flaws:

1\. "All included studies except one (Skipper et al.) were carried out on
hospitalized patients". This means all patients got HCQ very late. But the
recommended course for HCQ has always been to give it early at first symptoms
and to never wait until hospitalization. In the "selected" experiments of this
meta-study all patients were hospitalized prior to receiving HCQ, far too late
for it to do it's magic.

2\. "Mean (SD) age of participants was 62.1 +/\- 8.5 years." The patients
chosen were near elderly or elderly, those most likely to die from covid.

So they set up a meta-study by cherry-picking experiments having populations
of elderly patients who were provided HCQ treatment only after
hospitalization. That is, choose the weakest patients who were treated at the
last possible moment and include only those patients in your meta-study.

Finally, at the end of their paper they state "Our results suggest that there
is no need for further studies evaluating these molecules," In other words,
thanks to this meta-study no further studies, not even the "golden standard"
randomized controlled trials are required to "know" that HCQ doesn't work! The
meta-study's authors see all, know all, and know best even though they haven't
done a study or trial nor examined a single patient for this meta-study. The
chutzpah of these authors is astonishing!

But just as in the movie "Wizard of Oz" Dorothy is instructed to "Pay no
attention to that man behind the curtain!" we must ask just who IS the "man
behind the curtain"? There is a hell of a lot of money (trillions projected)
that wants to put the hush to HCQ so that big pharma can sell us an expensive
vaccine! Remember what has happened in the recent past:

"What Is Gilead's Role In The War On Hydroxychloroquine?"

[https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/what-gileads-role-war-
hydr...](https://www.zerohedge.com/medical/what-gileads-role-war-
hydroxychloroquine?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+zerohedge%2Ffeed+%28zero+hedge+-+on+a+long+enough+timeline%2C+the+survival+rate+for+everyone+drops+to+zero%29)

